# Dog sitting



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just throwing some ideas about.
I was thinking of advertising my services,to look after peoples pets,while they are on holiday.
What would I need to do,if I were to do this?
The dog/pet would be part of the family,for the time they were here.But there is bound to be red tape


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Drop your local council an email to see if you require a license, also look into insurance.
Have a chat with your home insurance.

Apart from that, you will need to write some contracts, and off you go 

My sister runs a small pet hotel.
Caged birds, house bunnies, hamsters and the like


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Rona.
What sort of thing would the contract need to contain?
I take it I would need their vets info first,and booster vaccination record. anything else?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Thanks Rona.
> What sort of thing would the contract need to contain?
> I take it I would need their vets info first,and booster vaccination record. anything else?


I don't really know about a sitting contract, it's not something I do. It would be best to have all vet info and permissions on a separate form.
On my vet form they say how much I'm allowed to spend before they need to be contacted for permission. It's best if you make sure they inform their vet if that is who you would take them to


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

There is red tape, licences, insurance, contracts and terms of service etc. What goes into the terms is up to you, but mine includes payment terms, what I am responsible for and what the owner is responsible for. 

It might be easier for you to join a pet sitting company that's looking for host families. You'd get more work, quicker, and would have all the red tape taken care of for you.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for your help.
Hows this sound.(need to add payment details)
will be taking care of do, property of xxxxx
For the period..
I will need Vet details, and booster information for dog, incase of Illness, whist in care.
Any vets cost will be invoiced to owner, should dog become ill.
Dog will not be let off lead, unless owner agrees to this.
This is the owners discression, and responsibility, if any accidents occur off lead, when on walks.
Dog will only be allowed toys sent with him,at owners risk.
Dog will be treated as one of the family, and NOT be left out doors, only to use the garden as a toilet!
I will give any medication, Dog requires.
Dog will be left alone for a maximum of 6 hours for one day a week only.
Dog will be left with 2 other dogs, over the age of 5,during this period.

I,owner Agree to these terms

Signed


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> Hows this sound.(need to add payment details)
> will be taking care of do, property of xxxxx
> For the period..
> ...


I think that that is way too simplistic, doesn't read professionally and there are a number of flaws in it. Why don't you join a company as Boredom Busters suggested to learn the ropes and then, if you enjoy it, start up on your own once you have the experience?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Found this

Free Pet Sitting Contract and Veterinary Release Form

You can tweak it to suit yourself


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

holly1 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> Hows this sound.(need to add payment details)
> will be taking care of do, property of xxxxx
> For the period..
> ...


I can't imagine anyone paying for home boarding agreeing to their dog being left for 6 hours at a time, and most licences stipulate dogs are separated when left alone. You also can't ask owners to sign away their rights - for instance if the dog is injured in your care, you could well be liable and have to pay, even if the owner gives you offlead permission they can't possibly be responsible for the dog causing an accident or getting injured because they weren't present at the time. You would also be expected to provide for the dogs, so if you don't have any toys you can let the dog play with, but demand they bring their own then say you're not responsible for what happens to them, it won't look good to the owner.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can you recommend a company,that I could join?:001_unsure:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have a chat with Nina

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/nina.html

UK Pet Sitting|Dog Sitting|Pet Sitters|Pet Care|House Sitters

You may need to email, she's not here much these days, but she's a lovely lady.

Tell her you were put onto her through PF


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Where do you live? You might need to Google pet sitting jobs (or similar). If you're in Essex you can come and work for me! I'm desperate for people!

Boredom Busters - Newsletter


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm in Shropshire,so not much going on around here


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

That is a bit far for me, it's true! But are you close to Cheshire (my geography's not good).. as I know someone who was looking for someone to take over the dog boarding in that area. Also Nina is expanding and might well be interested in extending into Shropshire!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

holly1 said:


> Thanks for your help.
> Hows this sound.(need to add payment details)
> will be taking care of do, property of xxxxx
> For the period..
> ...


I'll be honest, I would never go with a dog sitter who would leave my dogs for 6 hours, even if it was for 1 day per week. Also, I would insist that my dogs were kept seperately from the other dogs when they were being left - I don't allow new dogs in my house to be left alone with the other dogs for 6 weeks, I would never dream of letting strange dogs be alone together almost straight away.

I suggest you go away and do some real research into pet sitting before you run into it, what you have written above does not show a good knowledge of dogs and their behaviour, especially in strange surroundings.


----------



## Amanda holl (Oct 1, 2012)

When the council came round to my house with a form of do's and don't they say you can't leave a dog for more than 3 hours and it can't be every day


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My council didn't give me any recommendations like that, but my clients are mostly my dog walking customers so they know I might be out for a couple of hours walking other dogs. When I started being out for 4/6 hours at a time I took on dog walkers so I could stay home with the daycare/boarders. At first I could keep them with me, but there are no spare spaces on some of the walks now.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

BeauNoir said:


> I'll be honest, I would never go with a dog sitter who would leave my dogs for 6 hours, even if it was for 1 day per week. Also, I would insist that my dogs were kept seperately from the other dogs when they were being left - I don't allow new dogs in my house to be left alone with the other dogs for 6 weeks, I would never dream of letting strange dogs be alone together almost straight away.
> 
> I suggest you go away and do some real research into pet sitting before you run into it, what you have written above does not show a good knowledge of dogs and their behaviour, especially in strange surroundings.


So you would prefer the alternative to being in a cold kennel.That the only choice some people have.I would meet the dog first,to be sure the dogs get along. I have fostered dogs before,so I am no stranger to groups of dogs,and can provide proof of this,to the people who look into using the service.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I too wouldnt allow my dog to be left for 6 hours, and I would want it seperated from the boarders dogs aswell. (I dont have one at the moment, but wouldn't have wanted Sabre left that long)

I do pet sitting in peoples own homes, and we agree on a maximum time for the dogs to be left before the owner goes, I make sure any dog I take on can be left for 3-4 hours (as I still need to do other walks) and I make sure I am back for that, even if it means travelling 10 miles back to walk these for an hour to give them a break and a wee and then going walking again. Some owners say their dogs can be left for longer (if they are used to the people working for instance), but unless it is really nessesary, then I still stick to the 3-4hrs anyway.

*Heidi*


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

holly1 said:


> So you would prefer the alternative to being in a cold kennel.That the only choice some people have.I would meet the dog first,to be sure the dogs get along. I have fostered dogs before,so I am no stranger to groups of dogs,and can provide proof of this,to the people who look into using the service.


I don't think that is the only alternative.  Another dog boarder who doesn't need to leave the dogs would be most people's choice.

Why do you need to leave the dogs for that length of time?


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would think the price reflects on the service.
Kennels here,are £11 a night.I wouldnt dream of charging that


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

You wouldn't charge £11? You mean it's too much, or too little?


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Too much.
I would say about £6 a night,due to the fact they would be left for 6 hours on a friday,when I work.The other half is here the rest of the time,but goes for a beer after work,on a Friday


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

okay, that's showing you really do need to do more research into this, 25p an hour is not what a professional, serious, reliable or dedicated dog sitter would charge. It's probably about right for a Hamster.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

BoredomBusters said:


> okay, that's showing you really do need to do more research into this, 25p an hour is not what a professional, serious, reliable or dedicated dog sitter would charge. It's probably about right for a Hamster.


Hence the post
I suppose I will need to take into consideration the insurance,about £60 and council permit £125 a year.
But is it worth taking that out,for the odd respite resident....


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If you don't want to break the law, you need it.

If you don't need the money, and obviously if you're thinking of charging £6 a night you don't, then why not continue fostering?

Every area has its average fee for home boarding, but £20 a night seems to be the average outside London!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would certainly take out the insurance,but the permit from the council is a rip off
Wouldnt be so bad,but it says it only lasts until december (december to december)
So if I took it out now,its only got 2 months,and still have to pay for 12 months.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

They are all like that, but it keeps the costs down (allegedly). It's why I'm looking for host families now, for next year.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

May look again next year,after December.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Too much.
> I would say about £6 a night,due to the fact they would be left for 6 hours on a friday,when I work.The other half is here the rest of the time,but goes for a beer after work,on a Friday


Too cheap would put a fair few clients off I would think - it would certainly put me off as it would certainly seem too good to be true!

When looking for the home boarder I used when in Yorkshire for daycare (she did overnight too) I considered a fair few things. I ended up using the one I did for the following reasons:
- Word of mouth recommendation from people I trusted
- Many years of dog experience
- Current canine first aid qualification
- Insurance and CRB check
- All walks somewhere interesting for the dogs; no pavement walks
- She insisted on meeting me first and I got to see her 'set up' and ask any questions I had; then we introduced Kilo to her dogs to ensure that they would be fine
- She had large crates in her house and the dogs were crated whenever unattended (she was in the shower etc)

I paid £15 / day and was very happy to pay that - Kilo was happy to go to her.

I would not pay for someone to look after my dog to leave him for 6 hours a day I am afraid and would not want him left unattended with strange dogs.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

holly1 said:


> So you would prefer the alternative to being in a cold kennel.That the only choice some people have.I would meet the dog first,to be sure the dogs get along. I have fostered dogs before,so I am no stranger to groups of dogs,and can provide proof of this,to the people who look into using the service.


My dogs have never been left in kennels, they are always with dog sitters or family members, I was saying I don't know anyone who WOULD leave their dog with someone who they are paying who would leave their dog for 6 hours with other dogs. I don't think you can tell if dogs are going to get along for 6 hours whilst you aren't there by meeting for a few hours before hand.

I think if you are seriously sitting there saying you CAN judge within an hour of meeting a dog if dogs are going to get along for 6 hours after knowing each other just a few hours/days then you are very naive and you need to do a lot more research.

At the end of the day, you are possibly putting your dogs in danger by not insisting the first few times a dog board with you that they are separated when left alone and leaving a lot of dogs alone that long is going to be a problem, possibly damaging your homes so you need to check your home and content insurance carefully.

I don't think you shouldn't sit, I think you should arrange for another dog walker to come in on that 6 hour day and also create a safe room for boarding dogs to stay when you leave them.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I do have a crate,but wouldnt want to use it, really.
They can be separated,if need be.One in the kitchen,and one in the conservatory. (or my 2 separated from the possible boarder)

My mums dog,and mine dont get on.At all.That was an instant dislike.I suppose its the same in people

Need to do more research,,,


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

After speaking with my good friend,who is an environmental health officer,I decided it wouldnt be a good idea.

But I can look after hamsters and other rodents,with no 'red tape',if I wanted to.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

You can make a good living doing that, a friend of mine only takes rabbits and she's booked solid during school holidays.

You'd still want to think about insurance though, it protects you, well done for doing some research first!


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

When I had my house rabbit I found it impossible to find a pet sitter who would take her - plenty of dog sitters and cat sitters but giant house rabbits weren't considered, I think you will do well with rabbit/caged animal sitting.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the input,everyone


----------



## kiania (Feb 21, 2011)

If you want to do this, do it properly.

The PDSA states that dogs should not be left alone for more than 4 hours. If people are paying for the benefits of home-from-home boarding, that means they don't get left alone for longer than this. 6 hours doesn't cut the mustard.

Insurance and a license are important. You can 'get away' with not having insurance (personally, if you didn't have it, I wouldn't use you), but if something happened, you would be liable. You need personal liability with care custody and control insurance. A license you CANNOT do home boarding without (for dogs and cats) in the majority of counties. If you offered these services for money, the council would be well within their right to shut you down and then take you to court. With small animals, most councils don't count them as 'animals' under the Animal Boarding Establishments Act.

I don't agree with crating dogs either, but you cannot shut an animal in a conservatory during the summer. Especially not for 4+ hours. Even with the windows open, conservatories are designed to get warm - it is no better than leaving a dog in a car with a window down.

I wouldn't want my dog to be kept with others either, but I know a lot of people run doggy-day-care set ups, so there must be a market for such things. You would, however, need to check your insurance policy - every policy that has been checked so far (that I know about), if you take your own dog, and a customer's dog out on the same walk, your pet insurance for your own dog is invalidated, and your pet isn't covered by your business insurance. So it is a big risk.

If you want to go into small animal boarding, you may need a fair amount of space to provide suitable cages.

As for BeauNoir's giant bunny - my bunny boarding caters to quite large rabbits (we remove an internal partition to double up to create a ~30 square foot floorspace, and it is all 'human' height), but it is outside, and I'm not terribly close (down on the Surrey/Hants boarder)  I'd love to do house-rabbit boarding, that is on the cards for after we move hopefully, as I know it is popular and rare to find bunny boarding that offers it.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

kiania said:


> If you want to do this, do it properly.
> 
> The PDSA states that dogs should not be left alone for more than 4 hours. If people are paying for the benefits of home-from-home boarding, that means they don't get left alone for longer than this. 6 hours doesn't cut the mustard.
> 
> ...


See my post prior to yours


----------



## kiania (Feb 21, 2011)

holly1 said:


> See my post prior to yours


Read the second to last paragraph of my post. That is the bit aimed at you, the rest was in case anyone else read your thread and decided to offer illegal dog boarding because they thought that was what you were doing.


----------

